# THe Granddady of all go Dawg threads, fighting to the finish #27



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs beat Florida. We got the monkey off our back. Well he don't have us around the throat anymore.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs woof woof woof


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs own this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

We do like out trolls though. If you gonna have trolls, you could not have any better ones than 6 and S&S.


----------



## John Cooper

Yep 6 thug and SpotandStalk thug are good trolls for sure


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs ole KY and John brangin it home!

GO DAWGS IN THIS HERE PRETTY NEW THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

We should at least be in it late in the 4th quarter with the chimp off our back


----------



## John Cooper

Go camodawg!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Keeping it real!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog starting their own thread.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Pack Go

28-14


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Uh 35-14 now.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Uh 35-29 now.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Oh boy



Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

CC is playing nasty football right now. RP needs to headbutt some of those boyzzzz


----------



## SpotandStalk

I hope Charlie went outside to burn some leaves at halftime. He doesn't want to see this.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles owning the Tigers


----------



## KyDawg

Man that game done took 6 years off my life. But the Pack pulled it out at the end.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go late night Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go drunk dogs in J'ville


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go CaliBammers


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles at the zoo, throwing rocks at Tigers


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hey ThugU...thanks for hiring CMR


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go drunk gators at the laundromat cleaning their jorts


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go UT quarterbacks asking Santa for eyebrows


----------



## Matthew6

go gators


----------



## MudDucker

KyDawg said:


> We do like out trolls though. If you gonna have trolls, you could not have any better ones than 6 and S&S.



Whatcha smokin Willis?  A troll is a troll is a troll.  6 at least pulls for us when we ain't playin' bammy, but S&S is straight up crab thug!  

Go DAWGS whippin' that gator tail!


----------



## Big7

dawgs ain't going NOWHERE except maybe the back
of the pack.

Even with EXTREME LUCK and they beat Florida, they will
cave.

Been that way since the Dooley days..


----------



## MudDucker

Big7 said:


> dawgs ain't going NOWHERE except maybe the back
> of the pack.



Ain't got a floor to mop so where bright boy?


----------



## Big7

MudDucker said:


> Ain't got a floor to mop so where bright boy?



No, matter fact, I have that hired out. She's hawt' too...

What's and old guy like you doing up this late?


----------



## Silver Britches

Game day! Today's the day the Dawgs have a chance to make things right again by beating those hated Gators. I am expecting to see an inspired bunch of Dawgs out there today.

Dawgs pull off the upset in Jacksonville today. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping we don't look ugly today.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go gators





MudDucker said:


> Whatcha smokin Willis?  A troll is a troll is a troll.  6 at least pulls for us when we ain't playin' bammy, but S&S is straight up crab thug!
> 
> Go DAWGS whippin' that gator tail!



You sure hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Manchester, Ga


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

BEAT THOSE HATED GATORS, DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

This one could turn out like Ole Miss or it could turn out like UT. It could end up as a W.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Need a win!


----------



## KyDawg

Guys we are in big trouble. I don't mind rebuilding but at least show some kind of life on offense. Chaney may be the best thing since sliced bread, but it looks more like molded bread. No imagination, no o line play, overthrown passes dropped passes. Call me negative all you like but we deserve a better offense than what we currently have. I can put up with the losses but show some semblance of a heartbeat on offense.


----------



## KyDawg

As I type this I watch another run up the middle for no gain.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for Bobo!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for a run up the middle for -1 yards!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for dem undefeated Crisp County Cougars!


----------



## Matthew6

go loser dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs that are still glad Richt is gone!


----------



## Hardwoods

Kirby might not be the right guy, too early to tell that, but it was time for Richt to go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> You sure hit the nail on the head there.



had to go with the gators today. bullgator needed help in that avatar bet.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in Colquitt winning region championships!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Hope my new Avy is ok for the week.


----------



## brownceluse

Hardwoods said:


> Kirby might not be the right guy, too early to tell that, but it was time for Richt to go Dawgs!



This!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Who let all these Gators up in hera?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goo


----------



## CamoDawg85

Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for next year and the one after that!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for John Cooper!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs just keeping sandhillmike memory going.


----------



## KyDawg

I like John's avy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting some big fast lineman this year.


----------



## KyDawg

On both sides of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs we suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in the hunt


----------



## SpotandStalk

Maybe yall should've let 6 start this un.


----------



## Matthew6

go loser dogs and loser noles. daily volsux


----------



## MudDucker

Go Dawgs suckin' in Jax, but winning region championships in Valdosta.  Yes, Vol still sux!


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe yall should've let 6 start this un.



You might want to have your team win before you let your Alligator Mouth go to running.  I heard Clemson bought a condo in Tallahassee for recruiting last night.  

Daily NoleSux ... the VolSux of Florida!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... yep we suck and admit it!

Unlike the Vowels and Noles on this board who still think their teams are in the hunt.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles with a real qb


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> You might want to have your team win before you let your Alligator Mouth go to running.  I heard Clemson bought a condo in Tallahassee for recruiting last night.
> 
> Daily NoleSux ... the VolSux of Florida!



Censored Clemson


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs in the woods watching does this morning.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs slaughtering deer on the lease!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs wishing they were in elfiiiii's stand watching does


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in the hunt. 2018 is the year for the DGD's


----------



## CamoDawg85

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs in the woods watching does this morning.



Pics or it didn't happen elfii


----------



## Matthew6

go 4 loss dogzzzzz swinging in the pines over dry, dusty food plots.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles making it rain in the gentlemen's club


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!! Anybody else up in herra?


----------



## CamoDawg85

Night Dawgs!

Gooooo DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs bowling in birmingham this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Waiting on elfiii to meet me for lunch in pine mtn to discuss this Dawg season. It will be a quick meal.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't know what yall will talk about. Right now I don't see much to hang our hats on.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Talk about rebuilding!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs! Sho would like to see some different offensive schemes in these next few games. We're playing too vanilla. Must not want to let Kentucky know what we're about


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in the deerstand


----------



## Gold Ranger

MudDucker said:


> Talk about rebuilding!  Go DAWGS!



My cousin was trying to give me a hard time about the Clemson loss yesterday.  I told him we'd show them what to do with the Gata in a few weeks.

He informed me that UGA is rebuilding.  I asked, "Rebuilding from what, 1980?".  He got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## Matthew6

go triple loser noles posting three sentences.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> go triple loser noles posting three sentences.



Thank God.  By that rationale, we should never hear from the no loss red elephant.  Yet here you are.

That was also three sentences.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> My cousin was trying to give me a hard time about the Clemson loss yesterday. .



That cousin isn't apart of your immediate family is she?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Browning Slayer said:


> That cousin isn't apart of your immediate family is she?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I would appreciate you not to make jokes about my wife, fella. 


Nope, HE isn't.  I'm alot further from 10rc than you are, buddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> I would appreciate you not to make jokes about my wife, fella.
> 
> 
> Nope, HE isn't.  I'm alot further from 10rc than you are, buddy.




Just checking! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> That cousin isn't apart of your immediate family is she?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Is this Uncle Lurker's daughter????


What's she look like Ranger?


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> Talk about rebuilding!  Go DAWGS!



Go Dawgs demo-ing everything and pouring new footers.

The question is are we getting the house that Kirby built or the house of Frankenstein?


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> Is this Uncle Lurker's daughter????
> 
> 
> What's she look like Ranger?



We have the same cheekbones and eyes.  Uncle Lurker is celibate.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey, this is not like say a driveler, where you can come and talk about silly everyday things. This is a strictly serious no nonsense thread to cheer on our Dawgs whether they are winning or losing.


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody got a good recipe for for crackling bread?


----------



## KyDawg

I am gonna kill a trophy Buck this year. Wont surprise me if he goes in the 190's.


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> We have the same cheekbones and eyes.  Uncle Lurker is celibate.



your parents should have been too.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am gonna kill a trophy Buck this year. Wont surprise me if he goes in the 190's.



Me too!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs selling their souls and still losing.


----------



## SpotandStalk

GO Noles sweating in the stand.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. saving the sec once again.


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs demo-ing everything and pouring new footers.
> 
> The question is are we getting the house that Kirby built or the house of Frankenstein?



3 little pigs bbq about to pour footers. They're rebuilding too. Unlike our Dawgs I hope they don't change.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Had a stray or dropped off Black Puppy take up here today. I fed it a little as it was hungry. Wife said she was calling the Dog catcher tomorrow. Deja vu all over again.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and Puppies.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go pups turning into Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go loser dogs and noles


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> your parents should have been too.



Your 2 dads should have been, too, butt baby.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs and black puppies. Black dogs rule!


----------



## Gold Ranger

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs and black puppies. Black dogs rule!



DJ Shockley and Quincy Carter appreciate your support.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooooo DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

DAWGS SUCK!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

This aint a Nole thread. Heard the law over in Poulan was looking for you.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Wait till two years from now.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Loser Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Wait till two years from now.



Dang Rip, I am running out of years here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs soon as possible.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bandwagon Bammers


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles up thar in KY


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alapaha.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Falcons


----------



## daisyduke

There's always next year 

GO GATORS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daisyduke said:


> There's always next year
> 
> GO GATORS!!



yep. bama needs a quality opponent to destroy in the seccg. welcome back daisy.


----------



## daisyduke

Matthew6 said:


> yep. bama needs a quality opponent to destroy in the seccg. welcome back daisy.



SO OVER BAMA...


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Dang Rip, I am running out of years here.



I thought about Odell today while I was cutting up leaves. I can't remember if I said we should dedicate this season to the memory of Odell. If I did I owe him an apology.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in mid Georgia!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in Alabammer!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in the Bluegrass!!


----------



## KyDawg

Grass is kinda brown right now Camo and my cows are very angry about it.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Grass is kinda brown right now Camo and my cows are very angry about it.



Time to take em out Charlie Norris


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS with angry heffers and crunchy fields!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs sweating in November.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Charlie what are fellow Kentuckians saying about the foozball game Saturday? Any water cooler talk


----------



## CamoDawg85

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs sweating in November.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs pulling for the Cubs.


----------



## KyDawg

CamoDawg85 said:


> Charlie what are fellow Kentuckians saying about the foozball game Saturday? Any water cooler talk



Yep, they beat us about once ever 7 or 8 years and Nothing you can say about it those years.


----------



## KyDawg

Them Kentuckians never care about football till they beat somebody. It is a rare occurrence but they don't understand that football is not as easy to cheat at as Basketball.


----------



## KyDawg

In BB you only have to buy 3 or 4 players a year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs not losing to cats!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS winning out!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs not showing our hand til next year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs '18!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs playing for pride!


----------



## riprap

Ready for the red gun offense this Saturday. Hope it's not like a red rider.


----------



## riprap

Whoever thought of the wild dog should be shot.


----------



## riprap

Probably Chuck Dowdle.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs running like their glands are impacted.....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs laying VLP flooring....... sweating like it was July. .......


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go 4-4 dogs


----------



## Matthew6

late night nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bandwagon Bammer owning this thread


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS sittin by the fire!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles except rebelrangersux.


----------



## daisyduke

Uga should just turn into a golf school..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



You must have lost a bet


----------



## John Cooper

daisyduke said:


> You must have lost a bet



Yep ........ but a few of us have used this avy since Mike passed away. We use it win or lose. Mike was a good guy!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daisyduke said:


> You must have lost a bet



go daisy duke spanking the doggies


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS whippin' Kentucky and Daisy.


----------



## elfiii

Go Saraday morning Dawgs in the box blind waiting for something to happen.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Go Saraday morning Dawgs in the box blind waiting for something to happen.



Hang in there Elfiii. Slayer is sure to push one your way when he leaves. 


Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS whippin' Kentucky and Daisy.



Whoa moderator can't talk about whipping me, its against the rules so that makes me moderator now


----------



## brownceluse

daisyduke said:


> Whoa moderator can't talk about whipping me, its against the rules so that makes me moderator now



Floriduh fans don't make it to mod.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke

brownceluse said:


> Floriduh fans don't make it to mod.... Go Dawgs!



Well aren't you a clever one misspelling Florida hopefully on purpose  good luck dreaming about next season.


----------



## brownceluse

daisyduke said:


> Well aren't you a clever one misspelling Florida hopefully on purpose  good luck dreaming about next season.



I sounded it out. My MIL is from there that's how she says it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs running it right up the middle!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in Crisp County for their first (that I know of) 10-0 season!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs maybe playing in a bowl after Christmas!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go loser dogz.


----------



## MudDucker

daisyduke said:


> Whoa moderator can't talk about whipping me, its against the rules so that makes me moderator now



Didn't say I was gonna whip you, I said DAWGS were gonna whip you and they did!  

Silly Floriduh, tricks are for kids!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

We suck and we admit it unlike delusional vowel fans!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs admitting they suck


----------



## Matthew6

go noles who suck; like goldranger


----------



## Matthew6

go little dogs killing deer


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs once again riding bama coattails


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer and son killing elfiiiiii deer.


----------



## Matthew6

go elderly dod fans who still believe


----------



## Matthew6

go bama, lsu, tam, arkansas, and the barn owning the east


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs in the hunt


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in the mix!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go undefeated Noles and Dogs


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs in the hunt



yep. one more win an they have birmingham bowl in sights.


----------



## Matthew6

6 more games for bama and 2 of them in atl. nice set up for bama fans and dog fans to watch a championship team


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS with economy hand wave (saving the use of 4 fingers) to 6!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs running to Chaney's office again!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Big $ writing letters to CKS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

dogs probably voting for hillary today. she promised new roads in trailer park.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Now you've done it


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs with driveways like highways


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs with driveways like highways



made of dirt


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> dogs probably voting for hillary today. she promised new roads in trailer park.



Anuder combobulated bammer boy.  That is what she promised y'all.  Didn't you listen to your cousin who is also yur momma!

Go DAWGS, smakin' 6's punkin head!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs today leaving for Nebraska tonight!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs today leaving for Nebraska tonight!!!!



take plenty of food with you. not a decent restraunt in that pit.


----------



## KyDawg

Good luck on your trip Jeff. Watch out for them Cornhuskers, they some big old boys.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> take plenty of food with you. not a decent restraunt in that pit.





KyDawg said:


> Good luck on your trip Jeff. Watch out for them Cornhuskers, they some big old boys.



You betcha and I suppose....... You hear that a lot up there.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> You betcha and I suppose....... You hear that a lot up there.... Go Dawgs!



Good luck Jeff, kill a biggun! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs at the polls and headed out west!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs voting in Georgia, Nebraska and every state in between.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go CKS and our DAWGS! Wims played a heckuva game Saturday.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Offense should be something like Ridley, McKenzie, Wims, Mecole, Nauta


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

looks like them dawgs dont get the new trailer parks roads hillary promised


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Kansas City!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> looks like them dawgs dont get the new trailer parks roads hillary promised



Looks like you are going to be living in a foreign Country.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Trump Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and that sick Cali Bammer owning the junkyard Dogs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs Trumpin' it up in herea.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I hope things are similar for the tide when a Republican is in the white house.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain getting a frost tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia still fighting Gnats.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and nolesux running this thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs from smoky Athens.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS from smokey locust grove....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waking up to frost on the ground this morning.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Still no frost here but it aint far off.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bet they got frost in Nebraska.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily slayersux and nolesux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs praying for a miracle 'tween the Hedges tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS plucking a wartiger!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Sic em Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles playing in the primetime slot


On a Friday night.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs playin in the playoffs tonight!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia. Go Packers against North Paulding.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo dawwwwwgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go CC Packers beating N Paulding 28-7 at the half.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good win for them South Georgia boys, but they got another Atlanta team headed that way net Friday.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs today in the Classic city vs the barners. I vote we break out the Hoses and water em' down if they happen to win.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs dreaming; again.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff send us some pics of them Nebraska Deer.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Great win for the Dawgs today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Now if we can just figure out how to close out a drive.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs getting that signature win!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in the Blue and Gold heading to the second round of high school playoffs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs dreaming; again.



Go dawgs winning; again


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS playing lights out D!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS chasin Boone and Crockett deer in the Midwest!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS whippin' the wartiggers!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs eating at the Waffle Heezy after a win in the South's Oldest Rivalry!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs bowling in birmingham.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs stuffing The Barn O with no 1st downs in the 2nd half!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs bowling in birmingham.



Alabama went to the Independence Bowl in Satan's first year. Think their official record ended up like 2 and 6 that year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not having to cheat to get to the Independence Bowl


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Course 6 don't like to talk about Nick's first season. 2 and 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Independence bowl, do they even still play that.


----------



## KyDawg

We don't talk about that or that they finally got caught. Go Dawgs doing it the right way.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!

We gone get any pics of them Midwest deer? Maybe a cornfield to drool over at the least?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not having a basket full of wins taken away cause they got caught.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs chasing deer!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs livin' large.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crisp County


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS in So. Georgia and struttin' proud in Athens!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs rutting!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting after that monster buck in the morning. I will post pics tomorrow after I get him skinned out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs enjoying that smell of Georgia smoke.


----------



## KyDawg

And that was after it drifted over Tennessee. That weakened it down a lot.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs headed for 8-4 if we're lucky.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs to the Music City Bowl!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs not looking ahead to the bees


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs going 9 and 4.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Gotta beat NESW University of Louisiana Tech at Alexandria.


----------



## KyDawg

Think I got all them directional teams in La. covered.


----------



## KyDawg

It is one of them.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope we don't play down to the competition again.


----------



## KyDawg

It is possible though.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed for 8-4 if we're lucky.


 or 6-7 with a Birmingham bowl loss if you continue to suck.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles


go bammers and nolesux owning this thread.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Nothing finer in the land than a loud obnoxious Georgia fan ... go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs jealous of Bama.


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs jealous of Bama.



Go 6 giving Thugs a worse name! 

Is there a such a thing as a Supa Thug?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!



How's the hunting Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs hunting deer and dodging snow in the Midwest!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald.


----------



## KyDawg

Bring some of that cool weather back east Camo.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald.



No Dogs in Fitzgerald, this is Seminole country


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs incarcerated.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers in Bryant Alabama


----------



## CamoDawg85

KY that was a shout out Jeff.

I'm sitting in a stand in GA sweating and swatting skeeters m. Sounds like some cool weather is in the 4cast though!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Nebraska one more time!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs killing big deer!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia, as the CC packers play another in an endless stream of Atlanta schoold.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff done moved out west.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jeff done moved out west.



Jeff getting up in the morning and headed back south!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia, as the CC packers play another in an endless stream of Atlanta schoold.



We appreciate yall fine tuning Coach Shelton Felton for us. 

Go Dawgs 12-0 for the first time in school history!


----------



## KyDawg

CC Packers beat Brookwood in a defensive struggle 66 to 35. Grayson next.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Pack spank them Gwinnett county schools!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Jeff done moved out west.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in the deer stand


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs winning ugly.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs thankful for the w!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff you need to get them toofies looked at.


----------



## KyDawg

CC wins the Grayson game Jeff, me and Linder gonna see you in about two weeks.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching HS football in Atlanta with Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip might show up to.


----------



## KyDawg

Might even have one of those sport lunches.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip might show up to.



The game this weekend?


----------



## riprap

I just got back in town. I saw it rain in Arkansas. I hunted in it without a rain suit and didn't care. My hoodie weighed 30 lbs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs come on down Charlie and we'll watch CC whoop the other Gwinnett schools


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs back home in the best state in the south!


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be a lot tougher this year Jeff. They playing a lot of Sophomores and the starting running back is a freshman.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Prepare for a butt whoopin next week . . .


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles, Bammer and Techie owning this thread.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers, noles and tekkies beating the mutzzzz this week.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs headed into a shawt work week!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prepare for a butt whoopin next week . . .



It would not surprise me Quack.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs prepping for the insects!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prepare for a butt whoopin next week . . .



We have ... you should get your complementary package of gold bond butt balm in the mail before the game starts!


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, Bammer and Techie owning this thread.





Matthew6 said:


> go bammers, noles and tekkies beating the mutzzzz this week.



Go DAWGS dumpin' on the dumb fans for sux schools!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> It would not surprise me Quack.




It would me !!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be a lot tougher this year Jeff. They playing a lot of Sophomores and the starting running back is a freshman.



They are back!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs buying into the CKS dynasty


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Aint seen no dynasty and no buy in.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Charlie Norris picking the Dogs to win it all


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs with limited water breaks


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooooo Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS living free in the tiny minds of NolesSux fans!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs frying turkeys


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Win one for the Kirbster.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for all the Dawg fans posting in this thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles running this place.


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer hiding in camp


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go 6 hanging in Cali!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Pups Go


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



go gators


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Thanksgiving Dawgs and Trolls.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs whuppin' the Jackets


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs whuppin' the Jackets



so are you doing the avatar bet.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> so are you doing the avatar bet.



He's in, just confirmed through PM


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> He's in, just confirmed through PM



awesome. glad to see hes not an elderly curmudgeon after all.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> awesome. glad to see hes not an elderly curmudgeon after all.



The PM wasn't nicely worded sooo 


Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> The PM wasn't nicely worded sooo
> 
> 
> Go Noles



hes still upset over Hillary losing.


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs glad to hear elfiii is in on the avatar bet


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs glad to hear elfiii is in on the avatar bet



elfiiii is a good dog.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping CC beats Grayson this weekend, so Jeff and me can go to a football game in Atlanta. Don't think it is gonna happens though. This young team done gone bout as far as it is going to.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for stomping insects and taking their pocket protectors away.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs Between the Hedges!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles showing out


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go 6 lurking in our thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Al Bundy (timmy tebow) chunkin' the pigskin


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs getting ready for the hate game and a big to heck with tek. 
I remember being a HS SR in late 70's and sleeping on the tracks for the GA-GT game. By mid morning the track crowd was primed and when the Dog buses rolled up to the stadium who steps off first but Rex Robinson. We were all Marietta guys and when Rex spotted us he tossed us a shirt which we proceeded to wrestle / brawl for in the mud. Dogs won the game.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs getting ready for the hate game and a big to heck with tek.
> I remember being a HS SR in late 70's and sleeping on the tracks for the GA-GT game. By mid morning the track crowd was primed and when the Dog buses rolled up to the stadium who steps off first but Rex Robinson. We were all Marietta guys and when Rex spotted us he tossed us a shirt which we proceeded to wrestle / brawl for in the mud. Dogs won the game.



i love this story. thats plain awesome.


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



have a great day john. go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go mud wrasslin Dogs


----------



## Matthew6

happy thanksgiving dogs, bammers and nolethugs.


----------



## Matthew6

thwgt


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and happy turkey day to all!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Turkey today and Victory Saturday. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> hes still upset over Hillary losing.



Yep


----------



## KyDawg

Another classic drive and Munson is telling us about it. He said we were bloodied bandaged and staggering on this drive.


----------



## John Cooper

Thanks for posting that Charlie! !!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South and on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide and go mutzzz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Swat the insects.


----------



## KyDawg

Missouri beat Arkansas. The west is showing that Without Alabama they are nothing. That is 4 in a row for the east.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Missouri beat Arkansas. The west is showing that Without Alabama they are nothing. That is 4 in a row for the east.



West without Bama is like the left without Obama...


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be rough over there when Saban goes to Texas.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be rough over there when Saban goes to Texas.



Yep


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Colquitt County had a great run after losing there first 4 games, but it is coming to and end tonight. They are outmatched bad and are behind 28-7 at the half. Grayson got over 30 4 & 5 stars n that team. Think CC had one 3 star. But if you were going to beat them this was the years, with a sophomore and freshman heavy roster.


----------



## KyDawg

LSU going after a coach, that lost to Navy, SMU, and Memphis. If he cant beat those teams, I want somebody to tell me how he going to beat Alabama or any other team in the West or East.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Colquitt County had a great run after losing there first 4 games, but it is coming to and end tonight. They are outmatched bad and are behind 28-7 at the half. Grayson got over 30 4 & 5 stars n that team. Think CC had one 3 star. But if you were going to beat them this was the years, with a sophomore and freshman heavy roster.



CC finished the season strong and will probably see Grayson again next year with much more experience.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Whup Tech!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! Whup Tech!



you hunting yet.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

GO DAWGS, squish them pesky bugs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs at the Cougar Den advancing to the semifinals for the first time since '95!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

bama runs this state.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Pretty sad when you cant get your team focused on beating terrible GT team. I just hope if it is a personnel problem that we clean out a lot of lockers after this season. I would rather play with all freshmen and Sophs than put up with a bunch that drops ball when they are wide open and cant make a stop on pitch they know is coming. Not to mention players out of the line up with a sore pinky finger and other minor ailments. Herschel suffered a dislocated shoulder, jerked it back in place and went back out and played. Not this bunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sorry dwag bro's, we just wanted the W more than ya'll did...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Charlie, it's hard to swallow when your team has 10 times the talent and gets beat ???


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles owning uf


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammer owning everybody thus far


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Tech running this thread and state


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs who dont run this state.


----------



## Matthew6

tek&#55357;&#56489;


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

This..... "Herschel suffered a dislocated shoulder, jerked it back in place and went back out and played. Not this bunch."


When did they start popping up a tent on sideline ....so we  can't see um cry ?
Sad


----------



## Nitram4891

Dwags suck. That is all.   Nice avatars


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! We don't run this state!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

vandy


----------



## SpotandStalk

Sure are a bunch of Tek fans in this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles, Tek, Vandy, Clemson, owning the Sec East


----------



## brownceluse

GoDawgs!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Go Dawgs*

Congrats to Tech.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Ga Tech is a quality school and a school that with the right coach could be great like they were 45 years ago. They win two games every 15 years. They don't even own Atlanta. I liked them back then and have nothing against them now. I would take one UT win over 5 GT wins. This was a rivalry back in the 50's and early 60's . It is sad to me that it is nothing like it used to be.


----------



## KyDawg

Bobby Dodd was a good coach. I liked Pepper Rogers. Paul Johnson is not a good coach and we better hope they never get one.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Ga Tech is a quality school and a school that with the right coach could be great like they were 45 years ago. They win two games every 15 years. They don't even own Atlanta. I liked them back then and have nothing against them now. I would take one UT win over 5 GT wins. This was a rivalry back in the 50's and early 60's . It is sad to me that it is nothing like it used to be.



They may not own Atlanta but they've laid claim to Athens these past few years.


----------



## KyDawg

Does not change the fact that they have beat us 3 times in 16 years. You do not want to go to what we have done to them in Atlanta.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Does not change the fact that they have beat us 3 times in 16 years. You do not want to go to what we have done to them in Atlanta.



I'm sorry Charlie. No need to get violent.


----------



## KyDawg

Aint nuthin for me to whup a thug from Poulan.


----------



## KyDawg

I know the poleese down there.


----------



## KyDawg

I used to live on the Sumner road.


----------



## riprap

I sure hope our bowl game starts at noon.


----------



## riprap

Around middle of December


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> I used to live on the Sumner road.



That explains alot.


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> That explains alot.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! We used to run this state!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs running that mouf.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!

chaneysux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Dawgs suck. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs! Down but not out of it



Well, on second thought...


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs '17!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! We'll get 'em next time!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs next year is our year!


----------



## MudDucker

Go dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs '17!



see sig line.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Even for the whiny ones..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs thanking the Good Lord for the water from the sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> see sig line.



Go Dawgs brangin' the heat in '17


----------



## KyDawg

I am president of the whining club. Got to do sumppin I cant dance. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog Go!!


Woof


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dog Go!!
> 
> 
> Woof



go dogs to Birmingham Bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs


Earl has to die


----------



## SpotandStalk

This thread sure has slowed up since the pupzzz got stung


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread sure has slowed up since the pupzzz got stung



It is still a lot  faster than the FSU thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> It is still a lot  faster than the FSU thread.



Daily Dogsux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooooo Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fighting the fires in North Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

I was watching the weather channel today and they were saying Bethlehem was prime for one.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs hopefully getting some relief fightin them fires


----------



## CamoDawg85

How'd the fall turkey season fare Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

The first was not that great, I kept letting them long beards out maneuver me. I did get one hen. The second fall season comes in next Saturday. I hope to get on of them old wise birds.


----------



## KyDawg

It is pretty much about setting up for the ambush in the fall. Hens easy to pattern, long beards not so much.


----------



## KyDawg

Camo it is like they can smell you. I had watched them go into the woods at the same place for a month. I set up in the edge of the woods and the Beards go in bout 75 yards to my left. I moved that way the next day and they go in  75 yards to might right and on and on for 6 days. Finally got mad and got me a hen to eat. They are legal here in the fall.


----------



## Matthew6

daily kirbysux


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and nolesux running this thread


----------



## Matthew6

bama runs this country


----------



## CamoDawg85

Stay with it Charlie, I'm sure you'll put one in the freezer soon! I'm not much of a turkey hunter but I could get into fall turkey hunting I do believe.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs committing to The G today!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Tek playing grown man football and running this state


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and slayer in denial.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go MudDucker wrapping burritos in the Taco truck


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs stocking up on recruits.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go late night Noles


----------



## kmckinnie

Go dawgs !!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go late night Noles



nice avatar. daily slayersux and elfiiiiiisux.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Happy Friday Dawg bro's. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Enjoy your one more day of classy avatars dwag fans.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6

yep. we run this state.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs.

Daily 6 sux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

UT and Ohio State are young. Watch out for them.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Are there any old teams in college football?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

perros chupan. (dogs suck) in spanish.


----------



## Matthew6

chiens sucent (dogs suck) in French.


----------



## KyDawg

Bamers Le train ride (Bamers ride the Bandwagon in French)


----------



## KyDawg

Bamer Los fans vienen y van. (Bamer fans come and they go) in Spanish.


----------



## KyDawg

6 is Loco. (In English)


----------



## Silver Britches

Just checking in, my Dawg and troll, bros! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Nole women choking out the Gators


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs 30' up a sweetgum!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs visiting the ga dome in the stands today.


----------



## Matthew6

go nole players watching football on tv today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles sitting at home resting up for the playoffs


----------



## bullgator

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles sitting at home resting up for the playoffs



Playoffs?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

bullgator said:


> Playoffs?



gators


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily gatorsux


----------



## MudDucker

I heard that two gator players asked to be suspended before the championship game, because they didn't want to get hurt in the loss.  

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in need of a new hc


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs waiting our turn!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs fighting to the finish! 2017! Errrr '18!!!


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs fighting to the finish! 2017! Errrr '18!!!



17. see sig line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for our team giving us good games to watch for 4 quarters.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to Memphis and the freezing cold Liberty Bowl.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Memphis has some fine BBQ!


----------



## riprap

Only thing better than starting at noon on a Saturday is noon on a Friday!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Memphis bound!!!


----------



## riprap

Better bbq than dreamland


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles getting ready for some Wolverine stew


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Better bbq than dreamland



True dat! Bama won't win another NC!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Memphis bound!!!



that is gonna be a fun game to watch.   go dogs 2017.


----------



## MudDucker

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Memphis has some fine BBQ!



Go DAWGS eatin' Ribs on River Street!


----------



## brownceluse

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS eatin' Ribs on River Street!



That's right!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> True dat! Bama won't win another NC!!



Now that is dreamland!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Now that is dreamland!



Daily tidesux Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!

https://youtu.be/yYjPYPAnad4


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

One of the better bowls not on New Years, New Years eve or a playoff. Give me Liberty or...


----------



## riprap

If you are a true conservative, you should boycott the playoffs and demand your team be in a regular bowl.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Go all conference Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting an extra few weeks off practice, they need it.


----------



## Silver Britches

Liberty Bowl!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs down in the holler


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Hump Day Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6

go doggies


----------



## riprap

Bring the bell to Athens.


----------



## KyDawg

Liberty Bowl about a 4 hour drive from here. I don't do Memphis, that is where people go when the get kicked out of Knoxville.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I will watch it on TV and root them on. Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Watching the DAWGS on TV and yelling ... Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs yelling at the bell!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

I was hoping that we would get that other 3rd tier bowl in Nashville. Nashville is not a nice place to watch a football game in late December either. But it is a lot nicer and closer than Memphis. Memphis is the worst place in this country.


----------



## KyDawg

I would not go to Memphis to watch a NC games, if UGA was in it.


----------



## KyDawg

I would not be caught in Memphis if they were handing out $100 bills on the street.


----------



## KyDawg

I would not go to Memphis to pick up a SS check.


----------



## KyDawg

Memphis has bout as much business holding a Bowl Game as Terre Haute.


----------



## KyDawg

You go to Memphis they stop you at the City limit sign and rob you.


----------



## KyDawg

Everything is downhill after that.


----------



## KyDawg

But what can you expect it is in Tennessee.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I wouldn't go to Memphis if the Gentleman's club offered no cover charges.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Ok maybe that's a little much.


----------



## KyDawg

Their claim to Fame is Elvis and a bunch of Ducks crossing the street at the Peabody.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think they charge up their SS, No Gentlemen ever visit that city.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs bringing some class to Memphis


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs eating memphis style frog legs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs wishing Memphis & Knoxville would burn like Gatlinburg did..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs wishing Memphis & Knoxville would burn like Gatlinburg did..



go vol hating dogs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs prepping for the artic blast!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

If this one closes before the bowl game, does that mean the monkey is off our back and we're in the mix again?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ky tonight!! That ham from Ky is salty salty salty


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Gonna be a cool one tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles eating urnges


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs wishing they woulda brought sunglasses to the deer stand


----------



## CamoDawg85

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles eating urnges



Had a Halo with lunch. Man them things are delish


----------



## KyDawg

CamoDawg85 said:


> If this one closes before the bowl game, does that mean the monkey is off our back and we're in the mix again?



This one was supposed to get the monkey off out back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We do need to close this one before the Bowl Game.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> This one was supposed to get the monkey off out back.



Should've let 6 and myself sponsor this one


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the Dome this weekend watching some good HS football.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in the Dome this weekend watching some good HS football.



the only way dogs get in the dome; watching hs football, emptying the trash, and selling nasty hot dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Fitzgerald. Getting ready to watch them on TV.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs in a box blind waiting on some late season magic.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs in a box blind waiting on some late season magic.



was it magic?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the Brown Grass State.


----------



## KyDawg

Just watched the Grayson vs Roswell game. Grayson won it in OT 23-20. Grayson's offense looked bad most of the night, but they did get off a couple of big pass plays.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs in a box blind waiting on some late season magic.



Shot an 8 point yesterday in Harris. They still chasing a little. A spike and 6 pointer were fighting.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Good deal Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

I did not get a deer this year. The Two week season was hot and dry. Deer did not really start moving good until it was over. I did Score on the fall Turkey seasons though. Do Dawgs going hungry this winter.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Beat TCU!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Dawgs and the frawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

And it aint none of my Birthday 6. Why in the world would you start sumppin like that in the PF. Those boys don't play over there.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs closing this one out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS, strangle the frogs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Richland Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs. mery christmas charlie.


----------



## Matthew6

semenoles slacking. go bammers running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles running this forum and the pick em


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Merry Christmas to you 6


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that are gonna watch the Liberty Bowl on TV.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go dawgs!



early morning dogsux


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs getting snow in Kentucky!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs waiting for next year!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing they were in South Georgia for the next 3 months.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs putting together a top notch recruiting class.


----------



## KyDawg

If we keep this up we will have enough freshmen to get back into the mix.


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and happy birthday Charlie!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs! Almost ready to turn the page on this un'


----------



## Matthew6

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!



this^^^^ have a great one charlie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I think a Liberty bowl lunch is in order. Or would it be breakfast?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Happy Belated B-Day Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs happy birthday Charlie!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs closing it out strong!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yall haven't finished this thing yet?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer keeping dog threads alive


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Emu is a crybaby!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Emu sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs using WalMart burn phones..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who can't afford to go to games..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who pull for the Raiders..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who pull for the Yankees!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emu gets a job..


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO Dawgs who are in denial..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Emusmacker sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Emusmacker sucks!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Emusmacker sucks!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Emusmacker sucks!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO Dawgs! Emusmacker is a bandwagon fan!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO Dawgs! Emusmacker is a bandwagon fan!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker finds peace..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker turns to Bama!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker misses all of his ducks..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS hoping Emusmacker can afford a shotgun..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker doesn't shot his eye out..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker gets a Yankee hat for Christmas..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker believes in Santa..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker is not on the naughty list..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker doesn't jumps on a different bandwagon..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker gets coal in his stocking..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs willing to help out poor Emusmackers..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker stays in the duck forum..


----------



## Browning Slayer

AND Go Dawgs hoping Emusmacker gets that minimum wage increase to $15 an hour!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles closing this un out


----------



## Matthew6

bama wins it all.


----------



## KyDawg

Bama don't win this one. Go Dawgs!


----------

